# Looking for clearer copy of "the poppin" engine



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Scott

That is the clearest copy of those plans that I have ever found.
If you have any questions on them please feel free to ask.

Rick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 3, 2009)

Scott and anyone else interested,

I've got a great copy the Poppin plans. The pages are pristine. Ding me in a couple of days to remind me to copy the pages and I'll be happy to send them to you or anyone else that wants them.

PM me your address for mailing/emailing, or maybe I'll scan & PDF them and do that via email.


Mike


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 3, 2009)

Mike I would love a set, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 3, 2009)

P.S. folks, on eBay, there's the full set of 1980 Live Steam magazines available :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Year-1980-LIVE-STEAM-Magazines-Lg-Scale-Locomotive_W0QQitemZ220336225620QQ

which include this set of plans (Nov)

ends 	Jan-04-09 13:53:10 PST

Mike


----------



## marshall0351 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mike check your PM,

Rick, thanks for the response, I appreciate both of you helping me out. I'm going to the link now to take a look.

Have a good one. Scott


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 3, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> P.S. folks, on eBay, there's the full set of 1980 Live Steam magazines available :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Year-1980-LIVE-STEAM-Magazines-Lg-Scale-Locomotive_W0QQitemZ220336225620QQ



I see some bids on those mags now, are those from you guys ??


----------



## marshall0351 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not me.


----------



## dwentz (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a cleaner copy


http://wentztech.com/metalworking/Plans/Plans.html

Dale


----------

